

Comparing JSON modules for Python - humanlever
http://deron.meranda.us/python/comparing_json_modules/

======
omakase
I'm surprised speed benchmarks are left out. There are a number of posts that
do some simple tests. I like cjson because it's so fast -- it performed about
50x faster than simplejson for the strings I was decoding.

------
kobs
It should be noted that simplejson is now included in the standard library.
Reference: <http://bugs.python.org/issue2750>

